# Σύντομα κοντά σας και στο Διάστημα



## cythere (May 14, 2008)

Μετά τις μεγάλες απώλειες πελατών, το "μαγαζί" επεκτείνεται και στο διάστημα! Από το in.gr.

Δεν αποκλείει την ύπαρξη εξωγήινης ζωής το Βατικανό

Η ζωή στον Αρη δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί, δήλωσε σε άρθρο του στην εφημερίδα του Βατικανού ο αστρονόμος του Πάπα. Ο πατέρας Γκαμπριέλ Φούνες είπε ότι νοήμονα όντα, δημιουργημένα από τον Θεό, δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχουν στο διάστημα. 
Ο αστρονόμος του Πάπα δήλωσε ότι η αναζήτηση μορφών εξωγήινης ζωής δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την πίστη στον Θεό. Είπε μάλιστα ότι πολύ [sic] επιστήμονες πιστεύουν στον Θεό. 

Ο πατέρας Φούνες είπε ότι όπως υπάρχουν πολλές μορφές ζωής στη γη, έτσι θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν νοήμονα όντα και στο διάστημα, μερικά από τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να είναι απαλλαγμένα από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα, δηλώνει. 

Ερωτώμενος για την καταδίκη του Ιταλού αστρονόμου Γαλιλαίου, πριν από τέσσερις αιώνες, ο αστρονόμος του Πάπα λέει ότι έγιναν λάθη στο παρελθόν, αλλά ότι έχει έρθει η ώρα για το Βατικανό να γυρίσει σελίδα και να κοιτάξει στο μέλλον. 

Το άρθρο της εφημερίδας του Βατικανού είχε τίτλο «Οι εξωγήινοι είναι αδελφοί μου».

Ο πατέρας Φούνες είναι διευθυντής του Αστεροσκοπείου του Βατικανού κοντά στη Ρώμη και συνεργάζεται με πολλά πανεπιστήμια σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Σε μια προσπάθεια να τονώσει τις σχέσεις του με την επιστήμη, το Βατικανό διοργανώνει το 2009 συνέδριο για τα 200 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Δαρβίνου.


----------



## stathis (May 14, 2008)

Ο Πάπας έχει τον προσωπικό αστρονόμο του; Τι λες... (Καλά, για γαστρονόμο δεν το συζητάμε.)


> Ο πατέρας Φούνες είπε ότι όπως υπάρχουν πολλές μορφές ζωής στη γη, έτσι θα μπορούσαν
> να υπάρχουν νοήμονα όντα και στο διάστημα, *μερικά από τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να είναι απαλλαγμένα από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα*, δηλώνει.


Δεν παίζω! Αδικία!!


> Το άρθρο της εφημερίδας του Βατικανού είχε τίτλο «Οι εξωγήινοι είναι αδελφοί μου».


Εξωγήινοι, αδέλφια μας (για να παραφράσουμε τους τοίχους των Εξαρχείων)


> Σε μια προσπάθεια να τονώσει τις σχέσεις του με την επιστήμη, το Βατικανό διοργανώνει το
> 2009 συνέδριο για τα 200 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Δαρβίνου.


Ναι, και στις 22 του Μάη το ΛΑΟΣ θα οργανώσει εκδήλωση για τα 45 χρόνια από τη δολοφονία του Λαμπράκη.


----------

